# Health Care in Guadalajara



## heatha8 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am moving to Guadalajara in September and will be looking for excellent medical facilities in general and an obstetrician specifically. Suggestions?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara has excellent private medical care and a fine medical school. You could simply visit some of the medical office buildings near Hospital Angeles del Carmen, San Javier, Puerto de Hierro, San Bernadette, or others and observe or chat with the folks you find there in the various specialties. My only other suggestion is to avoid those practitioners who advertise heavily in the 'glossies'. They aren't already busy enough; perhaps for good reason.


----------

